# Auger Drive belt came off????



## sunflake (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello everyone! I have a new to me '73 726 Model 31763 Serial 303799. Came home from work and tried to blow the driveway off. Engine running but not the auger. Took off the cover and found the belt had fallen off the big pulley, but was still on the Idler pulley. Got it back on ant it worked just fine after that. As it did last night. I have only had the old boy for one day. Is this common or is something a miss. BTW the previous owner had new belts installed recently. Any ideas?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Seems your belt may be the tiniest bit too big. Possibly the pulleys aren't quite in proper alignment too. Those are about the only things that come to mind. Does your belt have numbers on it that you can verify it's the correct one? I know the belts for my old Gilson are 1/2" x 39.5" and 1/2" x 40". With the idler pulleys involved it could be an easy mistake to improperly install them, and the machine will still operate. But it won't be right.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

There should be some sort of a finger belt guide and if it's not adjusted right the belt will either jump off or get burned off.


----------



## sunflake (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey 69ariens, What is a finger belt guide? Sorry my snow blower experience is just over 24hrs old.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

It's a small metal bar that's near the upper pulley and pushes your belt to the pulley. A lot of small engine machines have them, my ariens have two yours If i remeber only has one .


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Belt Guides*

Here's an example of a belt guide or keeper (whatever you want to call it).









They are intended to help keep the belts on the pulley when there isn't tension on the belt.

Another possibility is the bearing or bushing on the impeller shaft could be worn or have slop in it. I'd check out belt alignment first if it was me then proceed to the correct belt length and check out the impeller bushing. Easy way to check the bearing/bushing: grab the pulley without the belt on and see if you can wiggle the pulley side-to-side or up-and-down.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Make sure the idler pulley is properly adjusted


----------



## sunflake (Jan 28, 2013)

Ok now I'm with you. I did put this back in place. It was slightly bent. Will see what happens. Thanks guys!


----------

